

First Images of Google Chrome - ca98am79
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/first-public-screen-captures-of-google-chrome/

======
jamongkad
I'm pretty amped to see how Chrome performs. Anything that could steal IE's
market share I'm all for it.

------
trapper
Looks like it got taken out by cuil.

------
SwellJoe
"which is slated for release on Windows tomorrow"

WTF, Google?

~~~
tuukkah
The Mac and Linux versions will follow soon. At least the sandboxing is
nontrivial to implement across the OSes.

~~~
SwellJoe
"At least the sandboxing is nontrivial to implement across the OSes."

Far less trivial on operating systems that have no "fork", like, say, Windows.
It would be easier to implement on any UNIX, including Linux and Mac OS X, and
would be more alike on any UNIX. And, of course, it would definitely not be
evil to release only for Linux with plans to release for closed systems soon
after. I'm of the opinion that releasing first for only Windows smells of
evil, even if only when the wind is blowing right.

~~~
mechanical_fish
The timing seems good for a Windows launch; they're about to launch IE8, so
there's going to be a bunch of marketing buzz about how much fun it is to
upgrade your browser.

As they say in various marketing books: The best place to open a carpet store
is often right next to all the other carpet stores, where the customer who is
looking for a carpet will see you on his way in or out. Similarly, the best
time to come out with a new browser is just _slightly_ ahead of your
competition's big browser marketing push.

The other advantage of doing Windows first is that the win is bigger. The
users of dinosaur browsers are all Windows users. Moving an IE user to Chrome
is a huge win for Google -- now all Google's apps run better on that machine.
Moving a Safari user to Chrome might barely be a win at all, since they're
both Webkit based.

~~~
SwellJoe
Now this is the first good argument I've heard. The fact that pretty much all
the people using crap browsers are running Windows means that any effort to
get people onto better browsers ought to be focused on the Windows platform.

I think you may have just convinced me. When it is being presented as "Windows
killer", it makes no sense to further increase the strength and maintain the
popularity of Windows by providing new products _only_ for Windows. But, if
the purpose is merely to "make life easier for web developers" and enable
modern applications for as many people as possible, then Windows would be the
perfect first target.

~~~
mechanical_fish
As a Web developer, I don't care if Windows lives or dies. But I want
_Internet Explorer_ killed, and the sooner the better. It's costing me and my
clients a fortune, in time and in frustration. If it weren't for Dan Cederholm
and John Resig IE might have driven me to drink by now. [1]

[1] I should say "John Resig and the entire jQuery community". Bless you all!

